# Raccoons.....



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have noticed recently that there seems to be a lot more raccoons being kept, just woundered if anyone on here keeping them would share any info, knowledge or experiences....

They seem fascinating!! And very cute but have also read they can be distructive around the house. Is this true? Also how do you go about housing/enclosure setup for these guys? 

As I said any knowledge, info, experiences, points of reference, stories ( good and bad ) or just about anything usefull realy would be greatly appriciated. 

Thanks mat.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't know an awful lot, other than they seem to be another level or two above skunks on the "ease of management" scale and they need a lot of attention!

I was initially divided when I was choosing skunk vs raccoon, but the skunks won, mainly due to me becoming a foster carer and the health and safety risks were considered much lower for skunks than raccoons!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

One of the previous threads about raccoons

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/478731-raccoons-pets.html

I think you will find there are other threads on same topic in the section of RFUK :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They do need a lot of attention, they are very very clever and smart. Ours are not destructive but they do like to fiddle with things and investigate them. they are all very different, our three are all completely different to each other. Their personalities can change with maturity, they need spaying / neutering.You have to be prepared to go with the flow with them!

We totally adore our three and find having an enclosure outside, time in the house and time out walking works well. We have one who is a fat fluffster who loves everyone, one who loves us to bits but throws tantrums when she can't have her own way and a baby who is very placid and contented.
If you are serious about looking into having one its a good idea to visit some:2thumb:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a fairly new raccoon owner so still learning... My lil one is almost 8 weeks old now. She requires a lot of attention. There's always someone in the house with her, as me and my partner work different shifts. It is literally like having a baby, but with extremely sharp claws and teeth, who tries to climb anything she can grab unto lol. 

It is a lot of hard work, and a real commitment. So like Africa mentioned its a good idea to maybe visit someone who owns one. I didn't do that at the time, I don't think it would have changed my decision, but my partner has a different opinion on that haha!

So loadsa research before committing


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I am thinking of renting mine out for a day at a time to give people an idea of what living with a raccoon is like :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

As your only in Aylesbury & I am not far from the M40, I can deliver free of charge as long as you do the return journey & trust me, you will be glad to do the return journey if she has one of her "off days" :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Oh & one of the rental agreement conditions is you have to get a harness on her..............:whistling2::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Saying all this I still love her to bits & just accept she is a biting scratching ball of fluff who does love her daddy as long as he keeps the food coming & lets her play with puppies :no1: Most things are done on HER terms & not mine.........unless I want my forearms shredded :gasp::lol2:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I would hundred percent recomend getting a '****, so long as you put in the research and are willing to put in the time and the money.

Unlike Africa's ***** rocky is probably the most destructive animal on the planet, two minutes with a new toy and it is in peices, or 30 seconds unattended in the kitchen and I have to go and do my food shop again! Thats why I pretty much only give him teracotta flower pots, rope, towels and old footballs to play with these days

Like the others said, they do need a lot of attention, I spend a fair bit of time in the cage with rocky, as he feels more secure in his pad than mine, and also try to walk him as much as I can, although I do try to avoid walking him when there is a lot of people around otherwise you only get six feet out your gate before you get an hour of questions.

But it is also important to give them a lot of time of their own, as they are very smart and inquisative animals, so if you put enough stuff in their cage to provide suffcient mental stimulation they will spend as much time playing as sleeping, I tend to hide his food all over the cage rather than in a food bowl as its takes him 5-6 hours to find it all


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

That sounds like an awsome plan!! I would take you up on that idea anyday!! It's a very good idea indeed!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yep know the feeling saw raccoons thought awwww cute i want one so visited a friend with a couple and quickly changed my mind :flrt: altho they are lovely the have tantrums like to peel wallpaper off get in the fridge eat everything and can take a dislike to people with no reason for it and relentlessly stalk them (luckly i didnt have this prob thank god)
but after 1 day with them was enough for me i thinks


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

mat_worrell said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have noticed recently that there seems to be a lot more raccoons being kept, just woundered if anyone on here keeping them would share any info, knowledge or experiences....
> 
> ...





Hi Mat,

You are more then welcome to come and see my guys and have a chat about them. much better on the telephone not so good at typing all my knowledge on here...Still it would take hours! lol And Africa and Carpetman Very good advise


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Hi Mat,
> 
> You are more then welcome to come and see my guys and have a chat about them. much better on the telephone not so good at typing all my knowledge on here...Still it would take hours! lol And Africa and Carpetman Very good advise


Always happy for people to come and meet our raccoons :2thumb: they love new pockets, handbags, hair bobbles, jewellery etc to play with :whistling2::whistling2:
they steal hearts too: victory:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe it would be a good idea to tell us all what your experience is of keeping raccoons, if any and if not why you feel the need to post a sarcastic comment in reply to someone who is experienced offering help followed by another criticising someone's husbandry?

Raccoons do have a sweet tooth, my raccoons love marshmallows as a treat. Do you have animals? Do you never give them the odd treat?


Most people on here are really keen to learn from other keepers, we all have different ways of doing things, there is no right way as the right way is for the animals to be living in their natural habitats. It is our responsibilty to help each other and most importantly help the new /novice keepers by offering tips that have been tried and tested by those who have kept a certain species for longer.
When I was a relatively new keeper to certain species I really valued all the help I got off here.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

sorry to dissapoint you wolfsong but i have visited raccoonsrule and spent time with the raccoons and she is very responsible she could have easily sold me one but talked me through all the pros and cons and helped me decide that it wasnt the ideal pet for me 
dose this sound irresponsible?
also i never seen them feed anything to them that wasnt suposed to except one took a bite out of a bag of sugar i left on the side (my bad tho)
she also has proper outdoor enclosures and have them in at night and i never seen such happy bundles of trouble:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

africa said:


> Always happy for people to come and meet our raccoons :2thumb: they love new pockets, handbags, hair bobbles, jewellery etc to play with :whistling2::whistling2:
> they steal hearts too: victory:


I'm in Ashbourne in mid july, I could make a detour....  I have many hair bobbles they can steal out of my hair too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those raccoons... they steal things...

are raccoons sterilized there when they are kept as pets?

they aren't allowed to breed there are they?

i could imagine if a few got loose in the u.k.

they'd take over... them and possums!:lol2:

i see them every day when i'm out...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

No they aren't sterilized (unless you want them to be, although it's recommended) and yes they are bred.

I hope they don't escape lol :S


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

well if all people are as responsible as raccoonsrule (ie home checking before selling etc) then there shouldnt be a problem altho im guessing there not all like that


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

The perpose of this thread is for me ( and other in a similar situation ) to obtain I formation on raccoons and what they are like to keep, not a place for personal attacks on others. I you want to launch a personal attack please start your own thread or do it somewhere else!! Unless you have some descent information to add about raccoons then please do not comment!! 
Thanks


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> The perpose of this thread is for me ( and other in a similar situation ) to obtain I formation on raccoons and what they are like to keep, not a place for personal attacks on others. I you want to launch a personal attack please start your own thread or do it somewhere else!! Unless you have some descent information to add about raccoons then please do not comment!!
> Thanks


Well said :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I guess this has been moderated!! Lol.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

I would never consider myself an expert by any stretch of the imagination, it is a learning curve for me as it is for any exotic keeper.

I took on to handrear (at cost to myself) which had been rejected by their parent out of genuine concern for the welfare of the animals - any which I let go at an early age were to extremely experienced keepers who were able to fully provide for the needs of such young animals - whereas any older raccoons will only go to owners who have been completely vetted.

There are a lot of people out there who will let these animals go to *anyone* with no checks or vetting of any form, I'd like to think that by taking the young on myself for the weaning stage and to socialise these intellegent animals, I will mitigate the harm that can be done to exotic keeping in general - in fact I have managed to convince several people to NOT get raccoons.

I absolutely adore my personal raccoons, they are intellegent and loving animals - they all have individual needs and I like to feel that I meet them.
My 'hugely obese' female raccoon, but mainly eats chicken, sweetcorn and fruit (and lots of peas!), she does have the occasional treat, but has been known to help herself to food from the cupboards (when the kids leave the kitchen door open), she is a more a family member than a housepet, and like many captive animals she has got lazy from the lack of a need to forrage for food.

They are by no means an ideal pet, and as previously stated, I would not recommend them to anyone, but they are also rewarding in a way that no other animal has ever come close to.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I'm in Ashbourne in mid july, I could make a detour....  I have many hair bobbles they can steal out of my hair too


Please do we would love to meet you:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't wait til my play date with your cuties!


----------

